# Tapper on CNN



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

*"I have to say, I think it's fair to say this is one of the most radical inaugural speeches we've ever heard."*

Wow you don't get out much do ya tap!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I hope that you did not have any sort of expectation of fake news media and the left ever saying anything positive about Trump? Did you? Expect non-stop lies and propaganda for the next 4 years. Take satisfaction in their tears.....Lol


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

intellectual honesty would be ok


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I turned on CNN right after the speech - bitching that Hellery didn't get mentioned - Trump doesn't want unification and consolidation ....

other than a call to concede - Hellery has done nothing but to attack Trump - along with the entire DNC ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> intellectual honesty would be ok


They simply will not be intellectual or honest and many the left are not capable.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

What I took from President Trump's speech was that politicians and world leaders are being put on notice....there's a new sheriff in town and it ain't gonna be business as usual.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> *"I have to say, I think it's fair to say this is one of the most radical inaugural speeches we've ever heard."*
> 
> Wow you don't get out much do ya tap!


These idiots just don't learn. People are leaving them in droves but they keep chugging along with the propaganda and lies.

http://radiotvtalk.blog.ajc.com/201...ply-in-ratings-after-election-fox-news-grows/

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> These idiots just don't learn. People are leaving them in droves but they keep chugging along with the propaganda and lies.
> 
> CNN falls sharply in ratings after election; Fox News grows | Radio and TV Talk
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Those same idiots have 25 senate seats up for re-election in 2018 to 8 for the GOP. Half of the left's Senate seats are in states that Trump won, including IA, Wy and WV. Why do you think that zero dem senators boycotted the inauguration?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> I turned on CNN right after the speech - bitching that Hellery didn't get mentioned - Trump doesn't want unification and consolidation ....
> 
> other than a call to concede - Hellery has done nothing but to attack Trump - along with the entire DNC ....


I was kind of hoping he might mention hildabeast and how the prosecution was back on now that she didn't get herself a pardon.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

STFU! Tapper
You are history


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

stowlin said:


> intellectual honesty would be ok


The liberal news media has never even sniffed the meaning of those two words. They sold their souls and their intellectual honesty to the devil years ago.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It was radical. Trump is who he is. Honest, forward and straight up. He doesn't stab you in the back, he stabs you in the front. Reality hurts buttercup. Suck it up or go away, does not matter. The Trump train is leaving the station with anyone with half a brain or more.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stowlin said:


> I was kind of hoping he might mention hildabeast and how the prosecution was back on now that she didn't get herself a pardon.


Still chuckling...can you imagine the look that would have come over here face?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

MSNBC and Mathews could not be out done by CNN
Chris Matthews: Trump Speech Was ?Hitlerian? - The Daily Beast

"Hitlerian"


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> MSNBC and Mathews could not be out done by CNN
> Chris Matthews: Trump Speech Was ?Hitlerian? - The Daily Beast
> 
> "Hitlerian"


You actually expected something different from someone who said _specifically that the rubes outside of New York, Washington and L.A don't possess "the usual sophistication we're used to" or the "cosmopolitan attitude we all share."_

MSNBC's Matthews: 'Media Is Not Representative of the Country,' Especially on Guns


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my wishes is that Jake Tapper accepts an invitation to my buddy's hunting club so we can "have a little talk with him" HA!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

As much as I wish the propaganda arm of the democratic party, formerly known as the MSN, would change.....part of me hopes they stay just as they are....insuring future Republican success.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> As much as I wish the propaganda arm of the democratic party, formerly known as the MSN, would change.....part of me hopes they stay just as they are....insuring future Republican success.


Oh I don't think you have to worry about that. The left is bent on making this a socialist country. This won't stop them.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One of my wishes is that Jake Tapper accepts an invitation to my buddy's hunting club so we can "have a little talk with him" HA!


Does that qualify as fishing for southern Pike?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Don't forget there's at least one that thinks his America First line is Nazi crap.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I hope that you did not have any sort of expectation of fake news media and the left ever saying anything positive about Trump? Did you? Expect non-stop lies and propaganda for the next 4 years. Take satisfaction in their tears.....Lol


Hopefully for the next 8 years.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Economic Survivalist said:


> Hopefully for the next 8 years.


If the left's insanity and dishonesty continues you can pretty much count on 8 years and very likely that the GOP gets a super majority in the Senate come 2018.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm watching ABC right now. George Stephanopoulos is definitely a dissenter. He's calling nearly everything a lie. sheesh. Get over it.


----------

